# Treiber für Linux



## Exey (31. Mai 2008)

*Treiber für Linux*

Guten Morgen Leute,
ich bin in sachen Linux ein absoulter Anfänger und kam grade auf die große idee mir Linux Ubuntu 8.04 zu ziehen.
Jetzt stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wie komme ich an passende Treiber? 
Ich hab eben schon auf der Asus Homepage geguckt ob es einfach Treiber zum ziehen gibt, was leider sehr dürftig endete.

Mein System auf dem ich Linux laufen lassen möchte:
Asus K8V Deluxe + AMD Athlon64 3200+
ATI Radeon x800Gto

denke wenn ich die Treiber fürs Motherboard und die Grafik habe sollte wohl alles laufen oder ? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und vielen Dank


----------



## HeNrY (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Du brauchst allerhöchstens Treiber für die Grafikkarte


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Genau. Ubuntu Linux kommt mit fast allen Treiber. Diese sind entweder im Kernel integriert oder liegen als Module bei, die beim Boot geladen werden. Ubuntu besitzt außerdem einen Manager für proprietäre Treiber wie z.B. Nvidia Forceware.

Die Ubuntu Install-CD ist eine LiveCD, einfach reinstecken und starten. Dann kannst du sehen ob die Grafikkarte ordentlich erkannt wird, der Sound geht, du ins Internet kommst etc. wenn alles passt, klickst du auf den Desktoplink und installierst es auf die Platte

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Installation unter Windows mit Wubi


----------



## uk3k (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

lol, Installation unter Window^^

Den Ati Treiber bekommst du entweder hier: ATI Catalyst

oder mit 
# sudo apt-get update
# sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-kernel-headers xorg xserver-common

in der Console

die restliche Hardware wird nativ unterstützt(is ja nicht Windoof^^)


----------



## gouraud (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/920...linux/ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run

Die Datei runterladen, dann:


```
# chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
# ./ati-driver-installer-8-5-x86.x86_64.run
```

Das erste nur, wenn das zweite nicht geht.
Dann installiert er dir interaktiv deine Grafikkarte. Voraussetzung ist ein installierter xorg.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Bei der Hardware-Konfiguration musst du keinen einzigen Treiber installieren, die sind alle schon dabei. Es gibt zwar noch den von der AMD-Seite und auch den, den Ubuntu vorschlägt ("eingeschränkter Treiber", ist eine ältere Version von dem auf der AMD-Homepage), aber du hast auch ohne diesen 3D-Beschleunigung und alles, was man so braucht. Den Treiber von der AMD-Seite wirst du dir erst laden müssen, wenn du Doom3 oder ein anderes Spiel installierst, das ein wenig mehr von deiner Grafikkarte verlangt.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

ATI-Treiber und Linux


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Hi ich will den Ati-Treiber installieren, aber ich kann nicht auf Weiter klicken im Installationsfenster vom Treiber, weil ich die Schaltfläche nicht sehe. Kann ich den Treiber nicht anders installieren?


----------



## seiender (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Wieso kannst du die schaltfläche nicht sehen?
Wenn sie ausserhalb vom Bildschirm liegt, dann versuch mal mit Alt+linke Maustaste das fenster zu verschieben!


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Habe ich versucht, aber kann das Fenster nicht kleiner sondern nur grösser machen.

Habe im Web gesucht und eine Anleitung gefunden, in der ich dann die ganze graphische Oberfläche verloren habe. Jetzt erscheint nur noch die Texteingabe.

Im Moment ist die CD drin und ich lasse es so laufen.

EDIT: Also ich habe die graphische Oberfläche verloren beim installieren des grafiktreibers

Muss ich bei der installation  darauf achten das nur Bildschirm angeschlossen ist oder nur fernseher?

bildschirm VGA bezw DVI, Fernseher über HDMI


----------



## riedochs (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Bei den Treiber ist doch eine readme dabei, da steht es drin. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das es mit aticonfig und den entsprechenden Parametern auf der Konsole geht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Ich habe mir auch mal mein Grafisches System auf meinem alten Laptop zerschossen, indem der AMD/ATi Treiber nicht kompatibel zu X.Org 1.7 war und ich eben diesen installiert habe. Ein aktuellerer Treiber ging leider auch nicht, weil der neuere meine olle Mobility Radeon 9700 nicht mehr unterstützt hat 

Äääh ja, also wie auch immer sag mir mal deine GPU, deine X.Org Version und die Treiberversion 

Edit: Ach ja:

Brauchst du unbedingt den proprietären Treiber? Deinem Post entnehme ich, dass X funktioniert. Und außer Rage, das noch nicht erschienen ist, fällt mir spontan kein Spiel/3D Anwendung für Linux ein, die unbedingt einen proprietären Treiber erfordert.


----------



## riedochs (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

VirtualBox läuft nicht vernünftig mit den OpenSource Treibern


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

@riedochs: Ich benutze VirtualBox (produktiv fürs Studium) mit dem „xf86-video-ati“. Alles kein Problem.

Für die oben erwähnte 9700 dürfte der freie Treiber mittlerweile sogar fast schneller sein als der proprietäre. (Zumindest wird er deutlich mehr Features und die gleichen OpenGL-Extensions bieten.)


----------



## psuch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Für die oben erwähnte 9700 dürfte der freie Treiber mittlerweile sogar fast schneller sein als der proprietäre. (Zumindest wird er deutlich mehr Features und die gleichen OpenGL-Extensions bieten.)



Für die 9800er ist er das auf jeden Fall. Also gehe ich auch mal ganz stark davon aus, dass es bei der 9700er auch so ist.

In VirutalBox (wenn es zumindest eine der aktuelleren Versionen ist) unbedingt 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren. AFAIK baut die auf OpenGL 2 auf und die sind im freien Treiber immernoch nicht 100% implementiert.


----------



## Andi96 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Linux*

Normalerweise sind alle Treiber bei Linux schon integriert. Aber ein Freund hatte auch schon mal das gleiche Problem, weil ihm der Grafikkartentreiber gefehlt hat.
Ich persönlich benutzte Kubuntu 10.10 und bin komplett zufrieden. 
Ich empfehle dir erst einmal bevor du irgendwas Großes anfängst, das ganz normale Procedere durchzuführen($: und #: nicht mitschreiben!): 

$: sudo su - (du wirst Superuser (Administrator))
#: apt-get update (sucht und installiert alle für dich wichtigen Updates) => Internetverbindung
#: apt-get upgrade (sucht und installiert alle für dich wichtigen Upgrades) => Internetverbindung

Sollte es dann immer noch nicht klappen, auch nicht nach einem Neustart, musst du wohl das machen, was uk3k gesagt hat:

$: sudo su - (wieder Superuser)
#: apt-get update (sucht und installiert wieder alle Updates)
#: apt-get install fglrx fglrx-kernel-headers xorg xserver-common (sucht und installiert das spezielle Paket kernel-headers xorg... )

Wenn das wiederum nicht geht, liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass du kein xorg bei dir im System hast.

$: sudo su - (du wirst Superuser)
#: apt-get install [korrekter Paketname von xorg (musst du googeln)]


Solltest du jetzt total verzweifelt sein und keine Ahnung mehr haben was zu tun ist, gib in deine Konsole einfach Folgendes ein:

$: sudo su - (du wirst Superuser)
#: apt-get dist-upgrade (installiert die neueste Aktualisierung deines kompletten Betriebssystems (keine Angst, deine Daten bleiben erhalten))

Das ist aber eigentlich keine große Sache, ist halt so wie Windows XP auf Windows 7 zu aktualisieren. Allerdings schnell und kostenlos.

Gruß andi

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------

